# formiche,lucertole,mantidi,cancri,vergini,pisani ed ascendenti



## danny (18 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quanti cavalieri dalla brillante armatura all'armi per redimere la traviata creatura [emoji41]
> 
> (Trad. niente di nuovo sotto il sole)


In questo clima da funerale è l'unico thread del confessionale un po' vivace.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In questo clima da funerale è l'unico thread del confessionale un po' vivace.


potri confessarmi io, dopo mesi e mesi, a ma a parte aver fatto fuori e torurato delle lumache (quelle senza casa pero') non ho peccati da portare in confessionale.
sono una brutta persona comunuqe....cioe'... mi e' stato detto cosi.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> potri confessarmi io, dopo mesi e mesi, a ma a parte aver fatto fuori e torurato delle lumache (quelle senza casa pero') non ho peccati da portare in confessionale.
> sono una brutta persona comunuqe....cioe'... mi e' stato detto cosi.


A me le lumache col guscio piacciono. Cucinate.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A me le lumache col guscio piacciono. Cucinate.


:sonar:bleah...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A me le lumache col guscio piacciono. Cucinate.


Anche io le adoro
Allora abbiamo qualcosa in comune


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> potri confessarmi io, dopo mesi e mesi, a ma a parte aver fatto fuori e torurato delle lumache (quelle senza casa pero') non ho peccati da portare in confessionale.
> *sono una brutta persona comunuqe*....cioe'... mi e' stato detto cosi.


Davvero caciottina...?  Io ho dato fuoco a svariati formicai, staccato la testa a mantidi religiose, fatto a pezzi scorpioni...ero un piccolo Kim Jong-un da ragazzino. 
Eppure non mi sento tanto cattivo...


Comunque qualcosa che mi turba in te c'è: hai un nick da ragazza tanto dolce...poi un avatar da piccola iena.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Davvero caciottina...?  Io ho dato fuoco a svariati formicai, *staccato la testa a mantidi religiose*, fatto a pezzi scorpioni...ero un piccolo Kim Jong-un da ragazzino.
> Eppure non mi sento tanto cattivo...
> 
> 
> Comunque qualcosa che mi turba in te c'è: hai un nick da ragazza tanto dolce...poi un avatar da piccola iena.


tu sei il mio eroe, io odio le mantidi, non c'e' nulla al mondo che odi di piu, a parte la rughetta.....potremmo andarcene in qualche parco insieme a fare stragi di insetti 
io ho raccontato di recente le mie avventure di rabbia riversata solo sulle slugs (quelle senza casa) e mi hanno detto che sono una brutta persona, anche la mia amica me l ha detto e a momenti non mi faceva entrare in casa dopo il misfatto avvenuto proprio nel nostro giardino....
pero so anche essere buona...per es. adesso in casa abbiamo un infestazione di coccinelle ibernate e non ho mica preso provvedimenti al riguardo...avrei potuto sterminarle con la mia combo di lacca-deodorante-accendino


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Davvero caciottina...?  Io ho dato fuoco a svariati formicai, staccato la testa a mantidi religiose, fatto a pezzi scorpioni...ero un piccolo Kim Jong-un da ragazzino.
> Eppure non mi sento tanto cattivo...
> 
> 
> Comunque qualcosa che mi turba in te c'è: hai un nick da ragazza tanto dolce...poi un avatar da piccola iena.


pensa anni fa ero miss acacia, ancora piu dolce , poi sono stata solo miss, poi miss caciotta e ora caciottina...


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu sei il mio eroe, io odio le mantidi, non c'e' nulla al mondo che odi di piu, a parte la rughetta.....potremmo andarcene in qualche parco insieme a fare stragi di insetti
> io ho raccontato di recente le mie avventure di rabbia riversata solo sulle slugs (quelle senza casa) e mi hanno detto che sono una brutta persona, anche la mia amica me l ha detto e a momenti non mi faceva entrare in casa dopo il misfatto avvenuto proprio nel nostro giardino....
> pero so anche essere buona...per es. adesso in casa abbiamo un infestazione di coccinelle ibernate e non ho mica preso provvedimenti al riguardo...avrei potuto sterminarle con la mia combo di lacca-deodorante-accendino


Adoro essere l'eroe di una così interessante donzella! 

Ho commesso genocidi a danno di alveari con l'accoppiata insetticida-accendino. Come trovo romantica la tua combo! :inlove: 

Se proprio vogliamo far danno, senza sentirci in colpa, possiamo tagliare i lombrichi in tre parti e vedere se campano lo stesso...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Adoro essere l'eroe di una così interessante donzella!
> 
> Ho commesso genocidi a danno di alveari con l'accoppiata insetticida-accendino. Come trovo romantica la tua combo! :inlove:
> 
> Se proprio vogliamo far danno, senza sentirci in colpa, possiamo tagliare i lombrichi in tre parti e vedere se campano lo stesso...


wow, ma tu sei un criminale a tutti gli effetti...
grazie per il "romantica", in relta' e' un metodo che ho perfezionato col tempo, certo non ho l esperienza che hai tu, ma prima usavo i libri, e le urla che mai hanno funzionato. 
il trucco con il deodorante e' proprio tenerlo vicinissimo cosi gli insetti condannati si freezano e diventano tutti bianchi immobili...la lacca serve a incollarli in quella condizio ne e l accendino....beh...fa il suo lavoro.

possiamo oltre a tagliare i lombrichi, scodare i girini e vedere se nuotano lo stesso?
lo facevo sempre a villa borgese


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> wow, ma tu sei un criminale a tutti gli effetti...
> grazie per il "romantica", in relta' e' un metodo che ho perfezionato col tempo, certo non ho l esperienza che hai tu, ma prima usavo i libri, e le urla che mai hanno funzionato.
> il trucco con il deodorante e' proprio tenerlo vicinissimo cosi gli insetti condannati si freezano e diventano tutti bianchi immobili...la lacca serve a incollarli in quella condizio ne e l accendino....beh...fa il suo lavoro.
> 
> ...



Caspita, ho sempre avuto la sensazione di aver sbagliato qualcosa.
Solo ora me ne rendo conto.
Sbagliavo indirizzo!
Ero a Villa Ada a cercare una come te...con le mani nel laghetto a pigliare quei cosini neri con la coda.
Tu mi dici Villa Borghese! :facepalm:


I girini li portavo a casa e poi facevo ghiacciare la vaschetta, in giardino...qualcuno sopravviveva sempre, sotto la calotta di ghiaccio.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Caspita, ho sempre avuto la sensazione di aver sbagliato qualcosa.
> Solo ora me ne rendo conto.
> Sbagliavo indirizzo!
> Ero a Villa Ada a cercare una come te...con le mani nel laghetto a pigliare quei cosini neri con la coda.
> ...


a villa ada mi ci facevo le canne, qualche volta mi sono fumata anche le formiche di villa ada...cosi...nella mista...ce le mettevo dentro e bom....non davano un granche di sapore devo dire...
se devo essere sincera ho sempre pensato che ci fosse qualcosa di assolutamente sadico ed eccitante nei maschietti che uccidevano girini, dopotutto ricordano molto gli spermini ....
io ero il boia. i maschietti li raccoglievano dalla fontana del pincio , me li portavano su un vassoio di foglie e io sferravo il colpo mortale. non ho mai avuto sensi di colpa


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> a villa ada mi ci facevo le canne, qualche volta mi sono fumata anche le formiche di villa ada...cosi...nella mista...ce le mettevo dentro e bom....non davano un granche di sapore devo dire...
> se devo essere sincera ho sempre pensato che ci fosse qualcosa di assolutamente sadico ed eccitante nei maschietti che uccidevano girini, dopotutto ricordano molto gli spermini ....
> io ero il boia. i maschietti li raccoglievano dalla fontana del pincio , me li portavano su un vassoio di foglie e io sferravo il colpo mortale. non ho mai avuto sensi di colpa


Per eliminare i girini li facevo esplodere tra le dita.
Tendenzialmente capitava per caso, ma non sempre. 

Di particolarmente eccitante ricordo l'inserimento di una forbicina all'ingresso di un formicaio. Era la ciliegina sulla torta dopo una giornata di danni.

Io di canne a villa ada quasi per zero, almeno non ne ho memoria. 
In termini di fumatine ricordo Circo Massimo con grande affetto, Villa Balestra con triste indifferenza.
Sul neutro Villa Glori.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Per eliminare i girini tendevo a farli esplodere tra le dita.
> Tendenzialmente capitava per caso, ma non sempre.
> 
> Di particolarmente eccitante ricordo l'inserimento di una forbicina all'ingresso di un formicaio. Era la ciliegina sulla torta dopo una giornata di danni.
> ...



Conosci villa Ada?:rotfl:ci ho passato giornate intere....pure infrattato a monte antenne....


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Per eliminare i girini tendevo a farli esplodere tra le dita.
> Tendenzialmente capitava per caso, ma non sempre.
> 
> Di particolarmente eccitante ricordo l'inserimento di una forbicina all'ingresso di un formicaio. Era la ciliegina sulla torta dopo una giornata di danni.
> ...


Villa glori=pomiciate adolescenziali...
circo massimo solo i mondiali!
dovremmo rivivere i nostri anni insieme. partendo da villa borghese facendoci villa torlonia, villa pamphili, forse potremmo arrivare anche dalle parti di via delle medaglie d oro, c'e' un parco li di cui non ricordo il nome..


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosci villa Ada?:rotfl:ci ho passato giornate intere....pure infrattato a monte antenne....


Beh, mi pare ovvio...per chi mi avevi preso? 

Per uno che non conosceva villa ada?


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Villa glori=pomiciate adolescenziali...
> circo massimo solo i mondiali!
> dovremmo rivivere i nostri anni insieme. partendo da villa borghese facendoci villa torlonia, villa pamphili, forse potremmo arrivare anche dalle parti di via delle medaglie d oro, c'e' un parco li di cui non ricordo il nome..


Dici il Pineto?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dici il Pineto?


oh si 
ci portavo sempre il mio fidanzatino dell epoca a fare le cose zozze


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> oh si
> ci portavo sempre il mio fidanzatino dell epoca a fare le cose zozze


Cavoli io le zozzerie le ho fatto in pieno centro, Colle Oppio...e non ero in età da essere chiamato più 'fidanzatino'.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cavoli io le zozzerie le ho fatto in pieno centro, Colle Oppio...e non ero in età da essere chiamato più 'fidanzatino'.


Ross famo a capisse (prof matrainiiiiiiii ).....
Di che era sei? Classe?


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl: E io pensavo di essere una maniaca.... Da piccola aspettavo nascosta nel granaio che i topi uscissero allo scoperto poi facevo il tiro al bersaglio con le pannocchie e quando arrivavo a prenderne uno lo portavo stordito di sotto e lo decapitavo con la mannaia...
Poi facevo una buca in giardino lo seppellivo e gli mettevo pure la croce sopra....

Alle mosche staccavo le ali e alle cavallette le zampe e i maggiolini gli legavo una zampa con il filo e poi li lasciavo tirare finche per liberarsi se la staccavano....

....ero un po sadica....

Ora non credo ci


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Villa glori=pomiciate adolescenziali...
> circo massimo solo i mondiali!
> dovremmo rivivere i nostri anni insieme. partendo da villa borghese facendoci villa torlonia, villa pamphili, forse potremmo arrivare anche dalle parti di via delle medaglie d oro, c'e' un parco li di cui non ricordo il nome..


Villa Pamphili.....scavalcata di notte per andarci a infrattare dalla parte di via Carini :rotfl:
Sai che a volte d estate quando sono proprio incazzata che esco dall'ufficio (faccio l olimpica per tornare a casa) mi fermo e vado da sola a farmi un giro li? Mi siedo sull'erba con le cuffiette....


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Comunque ogni volta che leggo il titolo, mi viene da rispondere "io ti manderei affanculo"...


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Villa Pamphili.....scavalcata di notte per andarci a infrattare dalla parte di via Carini :rotfl:
> Sai che a volte d estate quando sono proprio incazzata che esco dall'ufficio (faccio l olimpica per tornare a casa) mi fermo e vado da sola a farmi un giro li? Mi siedo sull'erba con le cuffiette....


Io al massimo andavo al dopolavoro ferroviario...


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Villa Pamphili.....scavalcata di notte per andarci a infrattare dalla parte di via Carini :rotfl:
> Sai che a volte d estate quando sono proprio incazzata che esco dall'ufficio (faccio l olimpica per tornare a casa) mi fermo e vado da sola a farmi un giro li? Mi siedo sull'erba con le cuffiette....


Negli anni 90 il sabato sera...ci andavo a far le gare di moto...davanti a villa Pamphili...


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque ogni volta che leggo il titolo, mi viene da rispondere "io ti manderei affanculo"...


..."non so dove andare.."
"Aff...." :rotfl: :rotfl: 

OT per Nicka mia





Fine OT (moro!!)


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Negli anni 90 il sabato sera...ci andavo a far le gare di moto...davanti a villa Pamphili...


Lato olimpica?


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..."non so dove andare.."
> "Aff...." :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> OT per Nicka mia
> ...




Io adorabilissima sono!!!


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cavoli io le zozzerie le ho fatto in pieno centro, Colle Oppio...e non ero in età da essere chiamato più 'fidanzatino'.


Colle Oppio?? Ho abitato anni li vicino


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io adorabilissima sono!!!


Oddio oddio ho riso da sola come una cretina!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: E io pensavo di essere una maniaca.... Da piccola aspettavo nascosta nel granaio che i topi uscissero allo scoperto poi facevo il tiro al bersaglio con le pannocchie e quando arrivavo a prenderne uno lo portavo stordito di sotto e lo decapitavo con la mannaia...
> Poi facevo una buca in giardino lo seppellivo e gli mettevo pure la croce sopra....
> 
> Alle mosche staccavo le ali e alle cavallette le zampe e i maggiolini gli legavo una zampa con il filo e poi li lasciavo tirare finche per liberarsi se la staccavano....
> ...


anche tu infanzia difficile?


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Lato olimpica?


Esatto...


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> anche tu infanzia difficile?


Io prendevo le lucertole, aprivo la boccuccia, le piazzavo alla fontanella e le riempivo tipo palloncini d'acqua...


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ross famo a capisse (prof matrainiiiiiiii ).....
> Di che era sei? Classe?


Classe de ferro: 1980.

Tu?


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Oddio oddio ho riso da sola come una cretina!


Non mi trovi adorabile?!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Classe de ferro: 1980.
> 
> Tu?


classe di pasta frolla, 1987


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Classe de ferro: 1980.
> 
> Tu?


Vade retro.


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi trovi adorabile?!


Tanterrimo!


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io prendevo le lucertole, aprivo la boccuccia, le piazzavo alla fontanella e le riempivo tipo palloncini d'acqua...


Lascia stare cosa mi hai ricordato...le seppellivo vive in gruppi di 10. In secchielli di sabbia.
Pare le scambiassero per sabbiature...quelle che ne uscivano vive.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Io alle lucertole mettevo le miccette al culo...davvero.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io prendevo le lucertole, aprivo la boccuccia, le piazzavo alla fontanella e le riempivo tipo palloncini d'acqua...


ammazza nicka, questa e' greve...e' proprio rettilicidio puro e sadico....me piace!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Lascia stare cosa mi hai ricordato...le seppellivo vive in gruppi di 10. In secchielli di sabbia.
> Pare le scambiassero per sabbiature...quelle che ne uscivano vive.


Se no le riempivo di gas e poi accendevo...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se no le riempivo di gas e poi accendevo...


non e' vero...
vero?


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Mai fatto del male neanche ad una formica. 
Solo alle zanzare perche' mi tirano a cimento. 
L'anno scorso mi sono ritrovata un paguro nella borsa del mare e sono tornata a rilanciarlo in acqua.


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Io compravo l Axe e con quello e l accendino su al paese davo fuoco alle falene  :rotfl: :rotfl:
Le ho sempre odiate.


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ammazza nicka, questa e' greve...e' proprio rettilicidio puro e sadico....me piace!!! :rotfl:


Ero un soggetto inquietante!!


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> non e' vero...
> vero?


È vero...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È vero...


ed esplodevano? non ti arrivavano tutti i brandelli addosso?


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mai fatto del male neanche ad una formica.
> Solo alle zanzare perche' mi tirano a cimento.
> L'anno scorso mi sono ritrovata un paguro nella borsa del mare e sono tornata a rilanciarlo in acqua.



Ciao

idem. 
Da piccola m'incantavo ad osservare il loro comportamento ... 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Bastaaaa!
Queste chiamasi sadiche molestie. :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ed esplodevano? non ti arrivavano tutti i brandelli addosso?


I brandelli mi sono arrivati con una biscia... Che schifo...


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bastaaaa!
> Queste chiamasi sadiche molestie. :singleeye:


Io uccido solo falene! Giuro! Da piccola con la fiamma ossidrica casalinga. Ora col canavaccio :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bastaaaa!
> Queste chiamasi sadiche molestie. :singleeye:


I bambini sanno essere molto cattivi...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I brandelli mi sono arrivati con una biscia... Che schifo...


hahahahahahahaha maddona mia, siamo bruttissime persone....solo ora che siamo in tanti me ne rendo conto


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

Diciamo che la mia specialità era provocare risse. 
Quindi mettere davanti due mantidi religiose, due lucertoloni in un secchio...se provavano ad ignorarsi mi calavo nel ruolo di deus ex machina e li facevo a fettine.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Diciamo che la mia specialità era provocare risse.
> Quindi mettere davanti due mantidi religiose, due lucertoloni in un secchio...se provavano ad ignorarsi mi calavo nel ruolo di deus ex machina e li facevo a fettine.


Io con le formiche....


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Diciamo che la mia specialità era provocare risse.
> Quindi mettere davanti due mantidi religiose, due lucertoloni in un secchio...se provavano ad ignorarsi mi calavo nel ruolo di deus ex machina e li facevo a fettine.


ficooo
frequentiamoci!!!! e tornaimo ad essere brutte persone insieme!


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ficooo
> frequentiamoci!!!! e tornaimo ad essere brutte persone insieme!


Ma si dai!

Saremo brutte persone...ma quanto era liberatorio?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma si dai!
> 
> Saremo brutte persone...ma quanto era liberatorio?


concordo ma ci sarebbe da chiedersi perche


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

Toh devo essere capitata in un programma di Piero Angela o Cecchi Paone :mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toh devo essere capitata in un programma di Piero Angela o Cecchi Paone :mexican:


abbiamo leggermente OTTATO?


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> concordo ma ci sarebbe da chiedersi perche


Qui mi metti un pò in crisi caciottì...so solo che stavo tanto tanto bene. :up:


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> hahahahahahahaha maddona mia, siamo bruttissime persone....solo ora che siamo in tanti me ne rendo conto


Eravamo piccoli!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> abbiamo leggermente OTTATO?


Si si proprio un'inezia :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toh devo essere capitata in un programma di Piero Angela o Cecchi Paone :mexican:


A me pare piu' 'giardini da incubo'.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toh devo essere capitata in un programma di Piero Angela o Cecchi Paone :mexican:


Davero?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toh devo essere capitata in un programma di Piero Angela o Cecchi Paone :mexican:


Lassa fa...che io un colpetto ad Alberto, figlio Angela, glielo darei...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Qui mi metti un pò in crisi caciottì...so solo che stavo tanto tanto bene. :up:


io no, c avevo i probbbblemi ma ora sto bene, forse


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lassa fa...che io un colpetto ad Alberto, figlio Angela, glielo darei...


te prego.....allora poi non puoi dire nulla su di me e dipre' :ar:


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> io no, c avevo i probbbblemi ma ora sto bene, forse


Io pure c'havevo probbblemi. Ma li risolvevo facile, squartando insetti...torturando rettili...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io pure c'havevo probbblemi. Ma li risolvevo facile, squartando insetti...torturando rettili...


che segno sei ross?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> A me pare piu' 'giardini da incubo'.


infatti il WWF avrebbe qualcosa di ridire @ban A proposito di giardini nel 3D apposito ho postato le mie attuali florescenze


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> te prego.....allora poi non puoi dire nulla su di me e dipre' :ar:


Eddai!!!!
Tutta quella scienza...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davero?:rotfl:


Tu chi sei dei 2 ? ... Attento a come rispondi


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eddai!!!!
> Tutta quella scienza...


io preferisco l arte!


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> che segno sei ross?


E qui mi chiedi roba da mp!


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eddai!!!!
> Tutta quella scienza...



Proprio bello Nicka.
Il fascino del saggio rompicoglioni? :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E qui mi chiedi roba da mp!


preferisci dirmi l ascendente? ricavo il tuo segno pure da quello


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E qui mi chiedi roba da mp!


Capirai che tipo dei gemelli ci sei solo tu in Italia!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lassa fa...che io un colpetto ad Alberto, figlio Angela, glielo darei...


Si, Alberto mi garba


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, Alberto mi garba


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh signora mia, pure a me!!! Tanto!!!


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Capirai che tipo dei gemelli ci sei solo tu in Italia!


Beh, diciamo solo che sono timido, io...


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh, diciamo solo che sono timido, io...


Timido? Allora cancro.


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Da piccola aspettavo nascosta nel granaio che i topi uscissero allo scoperto poi facevo il tiro al bersaglio con le pannocchie e quando arrivavo a prenderne uno lo portavo stordito di sotto e lo decapitavo con la mannaia...


Oh my god questa è pesa come cosa 



Ross ha detto:


> Classe de ferro: 1980.


Siam coetanei cavolo, però a me manca una moglie 

Comunque a leggere i vostri racconti da zoomaniaci in confronto l'amico di Sheva e i video del deep web vi fanno una pippa.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Timido? Allora cancro.


nahh


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> nahh


Tu che dici?


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Siam coetanei cavolo, però a me manca una moglie
> 
> Comunque a leggere i vostri racconti da zoomaniaci in confronto l'amico di Sheva e i video del deep web vi fanno una pippa.


Chi dici che è combinato peggio? Io con o tu senza? 

Quanto alle nostre perversioni...sarai mica invidioso?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu che dici?


non vale..io lo so....
famo cosi, io te lo dico se tu mi dici quanto e' bello heathcliff:rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu che dici?


Vergine ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> infatti il WWF avrebbe qualcosa di ridire @ban A proposito di giardini nel 3D apposito ho postato le mie attuali florescenze


Ho visto e commentato! Ma che meraviglia!!
Ma hai proprio il pollice verde


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vergine ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


Pure io! È quadrato


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> non vale..io lo so....
> famo cosi, io te lo dico se tu mi dici quanto e' bello heathcliff:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vergine ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


Un vergine timido? Mmmmmm....


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vergine ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


Ti sei presa una bella bruciatura Tessa cara...


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> non vale..io lo so....
> famo cosi, io te lo dico se tu mi dici quanto e' bello heathcliff:rotfl:


Da 1 a 10...7+!


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un vergine timido? Mmmmmm....


L'uomo vergine si sblocca solo dopo due 'sbagliati'.


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ti sei presa una bella bruciatura Tessa cara...


L'avrei detto pure io!!
Dai io sono Toro, di aprile :carneval: tu??


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Chi dici che è combinato peggio? Io con o tu senza?
> 
> Quanto alle nostre perversioni...sarai mica invidioso?


Beh per ora di una moglie ne faccio a meno, già è dura star dietro a farfalla 

Comunque anche io ovviamente ho passato la fase omicida con gli animaletti ma mi limitavo a formiche e piccoli insetti.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un vergine timido? Mmmmmm....


ammazza si sono le vergini femmine che non sono timide ma i maschietti avoja


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da 1 a 10...7+!


ah. vabbe che a te te piace piero....


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da 1 a 10...7+!


Al Classico sarebbe un Antinoo. 
Alle elementari un Leopardi.


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ammazza si sono le vergini femmine che non sono timide ma i maschietti avoja


Io sono solo ascendente vergine, mi sa che è quello che mi salva...


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh per ora di una moglie ne faccio a meno, già è dura star dietro a farfalla
> 
> Comunque anche io ovviamente ho passato la fase omicida con gli animaletti ma mi limitavo a formiche e piccoli insetti.


Sei accolto anche tu nel club. Ti presento io...metterò una buona parola, stai tranquillo.


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> L'uomo vergine si sblocca solo dopo due 'sbagliati'.


Coi vergine ci ho avuto poco a che fare, quasi tutti cancri...


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono solo ascendente vergine, mi sa che è quello che mi salva...


Vergine ascendente Scorpione ed e' l'ascendente che mi salva


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vergine ascendente Scorpione ed e' l'ascendente che mi salva


Io sono pesci, che segno di merda...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Classe de ferro: 1980.
> 
> Tu?


No dai é impossibile! Scherzi vero?
Dimmi di sì


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> anche tu infanzia difficile?


...diciamo che ho visto la morte in faccia più di una volta , ma ero troppo anche per lei e ha lasciato perdere


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono pesci, che segno di merda...


Macchè :inlove:
Io toro ascendente scorpione e non me salva nè segno nè ascendente :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No dai é impossibile! Scherzi vero?
> Dimmi di sì


O cazzo. 
Sei la mia vicina di casa?
La mia ex?
Mia moglie?
Mia madre?
Chi sei farfalla?


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Macchè :inlove:
> Io toro ascendente scorpione e non me salva nè segno nè ascendente :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono pesci, che segno di merda...


Pesci bellissimo.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io con le formiche....


:rotfl:....mi hai fatto venire in mente .... Io le formiche le incendiavo con la lente d'ingrandimento sotto il sole:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl:....mi hai fatto venire in mente .... Io le formiche le incendiavo con la lente d'ingrandimento sotto il sole:rotfl:


Perchè tu eri paziente...e rispettosa.
Io facevo guerre.


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Pesci bellissimo.


Ma 'nzomma...


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma 'nzomma...


Dipende.... Alcuni meravigliosi altri dei rompicoglioni. Febbraio o marzo?

Io cmq leone ascendente saggittario....


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Dipende.... Alcuni meravigliosi altri dei rompicoglioni. Febbraio o marzo?
> 
> Io cmq leone ascendente saggittario....


Marzo!


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perchè tu eri paziente...e rispettosa.
> Io facevo guerre.


Paziente?....hahaha bruciavano contorcendosi e poi restava l'odorino del bruciato.... Almeno a lottare tra di loro erano alla pari


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Marzo!



:up::up:

E mi pareva!!! Io sono circondata dai pesci 

Ma di marzo siete meglio. Un po' permalosi ma con un cuore grande....


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :up::up:
> 
> E mi pareva!!! Io sono circondata dai pesci
> 
> Ma di marzo siete meglio. Un po' *permalosi* ma con un cuore grande....


Io sono migliorata tantissimissimo!


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

*Acido Lisergico*

Cavoli, ho riletto questo thread...è un viaggio favoloso nel mondo della psichedelia!
Sembriamo tutti un pó fatti!

Mi piacete bella gente! :kiss:


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io le adoro
> Allora abbiamo qualcosa in comune


mangiate tante voltecucinate da mia madre ma alla mia signora non piacciono quindi è da tanto che non le mangio


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cavoli, ho riletto questo thread...è un viaggio favoloso nel mondo della psichedelia!
> Sembriamo tutti un pó fatti!
> 
> Mi piacete bella gente! :smack:


:canna::canna::canna:


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono pesci, che segno di merda...


perchè lo sono pure io è un segno romantico


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè lo sono pure io è un segno romantico


Ma manco per niente...:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono migliorata tantissimissimo!


:up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ammazza *si sono le vergini femmine che non sono timide *ma i maschietti avoja


Te l'appoggio. Si presentano spesso mandando la figa su whatsapp a semisconosciuti :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono pesci, che segno di merda...


Nicka cazzo dici? I migliori cantanti e artisti sono pesci. Io sono pesci ascedente leone


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nicka cazzo dici? I migliori cantanti e artisti sono pesci. Io sono pesci ascedente leone


È pesci pure Giggino D'Alessio eh...


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È pesci pure Giggino D'Alessio eh...


Kurt manuel agnelli erikah badu liza minelli pino danirle lucio dalla dai cazzo


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Ad ogni modo ho sperato che mio figlio non nascesse vergine e ritardando ce l abbiamo fatta. Io con vergine conflitti a manetta


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È pesci pure Giggino D'Alessio eh...





bettypage ha detto:


> Kurt manuel agnelli erikah badu liza minelli pino danirle lucio dalla dai cazzo


Ma come siamo passati dall'ornitologia all'astrologia ???!! :carneval:


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come siamo passati dall'ornitologia all'astrologia ???!! :carneval:


Gli OT sono l anima di questo forum


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Gli OT sono l anima di questo forum


Gli OT sono il forum


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come siamo passati dall'ornitologia all'astrologia ???!! :carneval:


Aspe, si parlava di uccelli???


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Kurt manuel agnelli erikah badu liza minelli pino danirle lucio dalla dai cazzo


Ma sì ma sì!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspe, si parlava di uccelli???


non lo so che non ho letto quasi nulla ma spero che, almeno un uccello, lo abbiate  citato


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspe, si parlava di uccelli???





Fiammetta ha detto:


> non lo so che non ho letto quasi nulla ma spero che, almeno un uccello, lo abbiate  citato


Se volete lo cito io...è la terza volta che mi cerca l altro. Proprio vero che vince chi fugge. Pensa che faccio la preziosa:rotfl:
Comunque mi agita sta situazione


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Se volete lo cito io...è la terza volta che mi cerca l altro. Proprio vero che vince chi fugge. Pensa che faccio la preziosa:rotfl:
> Comunque mi agita sta situazione


Ti agita?  ma no se stai fuggendo dovresti esser al sicuro


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti agita?  ma no se stai fuggendo dovresti esser al sicuro


E lo so, mi da noia che sia stata io a cercarlo per prima e mentre nel mentre mi sono risolta, questo sistematicamente vien a bussare. Ho declinato sempre con garbo.Non posso manco fare la pura e mandarlo a cagare brutalmente. Voglio dire che se lo dovessi incontrare, avendo amico comune, non sarei a mio agio. Non so come dire ma avendo sbagliato mi sento ricattabile. Sul piano del ragionamento. Vabbe' fine OT dell OT


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E lo so, mi da noia che sia stata io a cercarlo per prima e mentre nel mentre mi sono risolta, questo sistematicamente vien a bussare. Ho declinato sempre con garbo.Non posso manco fare la pura e mandarlo a cagare brutalmente. Voglio dire che se lo dovessi incontrare, avendo amico comune, non sarei a mio agio. Non so come dire ma avendo sbagliato mi sento ricattabile. Sul piano del ragionamento. Vabbe' fine OT dell OT


non è necessario fanculizzarlo apertamente.   basta dire no.

ma un NO che sia percepito come NO.   non un ".........no......"    

mi spiego?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E lo so, mi da noia che sia stata io a cercarlo per prima e mentre nel mentre mi sono risolta, questo sistematicamente vien a bussare. Ho declinato sempre con garbo.Non posso manco fare la pura e mandarlo a cagare brutalmente. Voglio dire che se lo dovessi incontrare, avendo amico comune, non sarei a mio agio. Non so come dire ma avendo sbagliato mi sento ricattabile. Sul piano del ragionamento. Vabbe' fine OT dell OT


Riapro un attimo ..OT ma è lecito cambiare idea, non devi sentirti ricattabile secondo me ... Fine OT


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è necessario fanculizzarlo apertamente.   basta dire no.
> 
> ma un NO che sia percepito come NO.   non un ".........no......"
> 
> mi spiego?


Ti spieghi:rotfl:ma il mio è un NO, se non ti cerco più se ti dico che sto bene come sto  mi pare un no. Non un non posso


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non lo so che non ho letto quasi nulla ma spero che, almeno un uccello, lo abbiate  citato


Mi sono sfuggiti gli uccelli...male, molto male...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sono sfuggiti gli uccelli...male, molto male...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ti spieghi:rotfl:ma il mio è un NO, se non ti cerco più se ti dico che sto bene come sto  mi pare un no. Non un non posso


e la prossima volta chiedigli con voce suadente cosa non gli è chiaro del tuo NO, se la N o la O.

ove ciò non fosse sufficiente, c'è sempre l'opzione ciclo di gomitate sullo zigomo.


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Riapro un attimo ..OT ma è lecito cambiare idea, non devi sentirti ricattabile secondo me ... Fine OT


Si ma sono fisime mie. Lui ci prova, questo è pur sempre quello che mi disse se volevo il capzo o la poesia e nel secondo caso di rivolgermi ad altri:rotfl:, il punto è che l ho cercato io a monte. Che stupida sono stata. Diciamo che spererei di incontrarlo dopo aver fatto passare tanto tempo...è imbarazzante ecco


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si ma sono fisime mie. Lui ci prova, questo è pur sempre quello che mi disse se volevo il capzo o la poesia e nel secondo caso di rivolgermi ad altri:rotfl:, il punto è che l ho cercato io a monte. Che stupida sono stata. Diciamo che spererei di incontrarlo dopo aver fatto passare tanto tempo...è imbarazzante ecco


puoi far passare anche 30 anni.    l'imbarazzo ti resterebbe.


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e la prossima volta chiedigli con voce suadente cosa non gli è chiaro del tuo NO, se la N o la O.
> 
> ove ciò non fosse sufficiente, c'è sempre l'opzione ciclo di gomitate sullo zigomo.


Vabbè intendevo dire altro che non so esprimere. Comunque il tempo aggiusterà tutto


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi far passare anche 30 anni.    l'imbarazzo ti resterebbe.


Grazie perplesso:rotfl:sei un amico:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sono sfuggiti gli uccelli...male, molto male...


La vecchiaia ...vedi


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Grazie perplesso:rotfl:sei un amico:rotfl:


me lo ha detto stasera anche uno che conosco da 25 anni che tra 2 al massimo, muore.



e ha sbagliato i cambi pure stasera.


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> me lo ha detto stasera anche uno che conosco da 25 anni che tra 2 al massimo, muore.
> 
> 
> 
> e ha sbagliato i cambi pure stasera.


tradotto?


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> tradotto?


individuo di sesso maschile, sta pagando il conto di 20 anni di alcool,fumo e tutti i tipi di droghe apparse tra Spezia, Parma e la Versilia da metà anni '90 in poi.   sarà un miracolo se arriva a festeggiare i 40 anni.


da un paio d'anni a questa parte, anche per staccarlo dalla playstation, si partecipa ad un noto torneo di calcio a 7.

lui è l'allenatore della squadra.   solo che è più testardo di Zeman e non cambia modo di impostare la squadra pure quando è evidente che soffriamo.

stasera l'abbiamo sfangata, ma altre volte no.       e tocca pigliarlo a calci.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si ma sono fisime mie. Lui ci prova, questo è pur sempre quello che mi disse se volevo il capzo o la poesia e nel secondo caso di rivolgermi ad altri:rotfl:, il punto è che l ho cercato io a monte. Che stupida sono stata. Diciamo che spererei di incontrarlo dopo aver fatto passare tanto tempo...è imbarazzante ecco





perplesso ha detto:


> puoi far passare anche 30 anni.    l'imbarazzo ti resterebbe.


L'imbarazzo lo comprendo ...ma non certo trentennale :singleeye:
l'imbarazzo si elabora e si supera 


anche perché la mia figura più imbarazzante la feci quando avevo circa 15 anni, starei messa male ancora ora :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'imbarazzo lo comprendo ...ma non certo trentennale :singleeye:
> l'imbarazzo si elabora e si supera
> 
> 
> anche perché la mia figura più imbarazzante la feci quando avevo circa 15 anni, starei messa male ancora ora :rotfl:


Diglielo Fiammetta
Si può rimembrare la figura o ti rinnova imbarazzo?


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Diglielo Fiammetta
> Si può rimembrare la figura o ti rinnova imbarazzo?


Certi imbarazzi son duri a morire...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Diglielo Fiammetta
> Si può rimembrare la figura o ti rinnova imbarazzo?


Ma no alla fine ci si ride su


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

scusate l ot nell ot ma sentite che meraviglia

[video=youtube;ZilVPEUzFsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZilVPEUzFsA[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

[video=youtube;gS8-JU2uSk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS8-JU2uSk0&list=PLxzDkqa4kkEO_Vzdl2Z4BtJJi4  mmvkpYF[/video]


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> scusate l ot nell ot ma sentite che meraviglia
> 
> [video=youtube;ZilVPEUzFsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZilVPEUzFsA[/video]


Sono al 3' risveglio del pupo. Proibitivo mettere l audio ma mi fido già solo per la postura del fermoimmagine


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> scusate l ot nell ot ma sentite che meraviglia
> 
> [video=youtube;ZilVPEUzFsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZilVPEUzFsA[/video]





caciottina ha detto:


> [video=youtube;gS8-JU2uSk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS8-JU2uSk0&list=PLxzDkqa4kkEO_Vzdl2Z4BtJJi4  mmvkpYF[/video]


Splendide voci 
in UK c'è THE VOICE KID, interessante :up:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Splendide voci
> in UK c'è THE VOICE KID, interessante :up:


no qui non credo ci sia, c'e' xafctor per i piccoli..
questo mi sa che di qualche paese dell est

mi sa che ho detto na cazzata


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Kurt manuel agnelli erikah badu liza minelli pino danirle* lucio dalla *dai cazzo


stesso giorno ma non famoso come lui


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è necessario fanculizzarlo apertamente.   basta dire no.
> 
> ma un NO che sia percepito come NO.   non un ".........no......"
> 
> mi spiego?


ci sono uomini che non desistono nemmeno dopo un NOOOOO COME TE LO DEVO DIRE NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci sono uomini che non desistono nemmeno dopo un NOOOOO COME TE LO DEVO DIRE NOOOOOOOOO


Verissimo. Meno male che con le nuove tecnologie si possono ignorare......volendo


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

In genere io adoro gli animali e ho un profondo rispetto per le lucertole, le iguane, i varani e i draghi.
Mia figlia raccoglie insetti morti e li colleziona, solo che poi quando sono troppo grossi vanno in putrefazione e cominciano a puzzare. Solo allora sono costretto a buttarli, con suo sommo dispiacere.


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verissimo. Meno male che con le nuove tecnologie si possono ignorare......volendo


io ho un collega così. non ha il mio numero. è più alto (molto più alto in grado) quindi non posso mandarlo a cagare volgarmente. ogni volta che mi vede mi dice che sono bellissima e se può offrirmi un caffè.
ovviamente non lo fa solo con me, chiaro. è un pescatore a strascico.. e come tutti i pescatori a strascico, siccome non investono nulla nella "conquista" perchè tanto buttano 20 ami per prendere un pesce, di ciò che tu rispondi e/o pensi di loro poco gli importa.

sono passata dal "ti ringrazio ho già preso due caffè stamani "

al "grazie, no"
al "no"
al "..(risatina isterica) non so più come dirti di no senza risultare maleducata."


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Collezioniamo anche crani di animali morti.
D'epoca.


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Collezioniamo anche crani di animali morti.
> D'epoca.


Che pratica strana , ma se uno è contento


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho un collega così. non ha il mio numero. è più alto (molto più alto in grado) quindi non posso mandarlo a cagare volgarmente. ogni volta che mi vede mi dice che sono bellissima e se può offrirmi un caffè.
> ovviamente non lo fa solo con me, chiaro. è un pescatore a strascico.. e come tutti i pescatori a strascico, siccome non investono nulla nella "conquista" perchè tanto buttano 20 ami per prendere un pesce, di ciò che tu rispondi e/o pensi di loro poco gli importa.
> 
> sono passata dal "ti ringrazio ho già preso due caffè stamani "
> ...


Azz la gomitato in pieno volto che consiglia normalmente Perplesso l'hai provata ?


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz la gomitato in pieno volto che consiglia normalmente Perplesso l'hai provata ?


..è un funzionario, io sono a TD... finisco crocifissa in sala mensa 
ci limitiamo a cambiare strada quando lo incontriamo e a deriderlo e mettere in guardia le nuove quando arrivano... ormai è un personaggio..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..è un funzionario, io sono a TD... finisco crocifissa in sala mensa
> ci limitiamo a cambiare strada quando lo incontriamo e a deriderlo e mettere in guardia le nuove quando arrivano... ormai è un personaggio..


Appena diventi (cosa che ti auguro) "TI" ricordati il consiglio


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..è un funzionario, io sono a TD... finisco crocifissa in sala mensa
> ci limitiamo a cambiare strada quando lo incontriamo e a deriderlo e mettere in guardia le nuove quando arrivano... ormai è un personaggio..


Che meraviglia questa gente...instancabile! Non mollano mai, neanche se li mandi a cagare in mondovisione.

Vorrei avere la loro tempra e resilienza.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che meraviglia questa gente...instancabile! Non mollano mai, neanche se li mandi a cagare in mondovisione.
> 
> Vorrei avere la loro tempra e resilienza.


Ma tu sei giovane


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei giovane


Dici? Vedi margini di miglioramento per via della giovine età? 
 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dici? Vedi margini di miglioramento per via della giovine età?
> :rotfl: :rotfl:


basta applicarsi


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appena diventi (cosa che ti auguro) "TI" ricordati il consiglio


:up: (grazie!)


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che meraviglia questa gente...instancabile! Non mollano mai, neanche se li mandi a cagare in mondovisione.
> 
> Vorrei avere la loro tempra e resilienza.


ci sta gente che acchiappa altra gente per sfinimento. ma anche al contrario... una mia amica ha preso uno per sfinimento :rotfl: nel senso, a lui non piaceva lei, le ha detto "nemmeno per una scopata" (cioè roba che a me uno dice così mi seppellisco sotto a un metro di terra dalla vergogna). Oh lei ha continuato, imperterrita. Si raccontava e ci raccontava che "ma perchè lui sa che sono una brava ragazza e non vuole approfittarsi di me per il sesso" ..io poi sempre molto diplomatica  le dicevo "ma magari non gli piaci, no???" ma sono stata beatamente ignorata - così come le altre amiche mie sulla mia stessa linea.

insomma, a farla breve, alla fine c'è riuscita. c'è andata a letto. dopodichè s'è stufata lei, non l'ha più cercato e s'è messa con un altro


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci sta gente che acchiappa altra gente per sfinimento. ma anche al contrario... una mia amica ha preso uno per sfinimento :rotfl: nel senso, a lui non piaceva lei, le ha detto "nemmeno per una scopata" (cioè roba che a me uno dice così mi seppellisco sotto a un metro di terra dalla vergogna). Oh lei ha continuato, imperterrita. Si raccontava e ci raccontava che "ma perchè lui sa che sono una brava ragazza e non vuole approfittarsi di me per il sesso" ..io poi sempre molto diplomatica  le dicevo "ma magari non gli piaci, no???" ma sono stata beatamente ignorata - così come le altre amiche mie sulla mia stessa linea.
> 
> insomma, a farla breve, alla fine c'è riuscita. c'è andata a letto. dopodichè s'è stufata lei, non l'ha più cercato e s'è messa con un altro


Allora aveva ragione lei, no?


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora aveva ragione lei, no?


ehm no. non posso raccontare particolari per non rendere riconoscibile la situazione..


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora aveva ragione lei, no?


molto spesso è il modo di agire delle ragazze di adesso, desiderare e poi accantonare una volta ottenuto


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci sta gente che acchiappa altra gente per sfinimento. ma anche al contrario... una mia amica ha preso uno per sfinimento :rotfl: nel senso, a lui non piaceva lei, le ha detto "nemmeno per una scopata" (cioè roba che a me uno dice così mi seppellisco sotto a un metro di terra dalla vergogna). Oh lei ha continuato, imperterrita. Si raccontava e ci raccontava che "ma perchè lui sa che sono una brava ragazza e non vuole approfittarsi di me per il sesso" ..io poi sempre molto diplomatica  le dicevo "ma magari non gli piaci, no???" ma sono stata beatamente ignorata - così come le altre amiche mie sulla mia stessa linea.
> 
> insomma, a farla breve, alla fine c'è riuscita. c'è andata a letto. dopodichè s'è stufata lei, non l'ha più cercato e s'è messa con un altro


Vedi...il mix di tenacia e faccia tosta porta a casa il risultato. Quasi sempre

Ho ricordo imbarazzante sull'argomento. 
Tizia mi convoca in una stanza appartata...eravamo a una cena...io libero lei pure eh...mi fa un panegirico di mezz'ora per dirmi che le piaccio..io a dirle 'no guarda ti sei sbagliata,al massimo è un'infatuazione'...lei rincara con 'no sono proprio innamorata persa da tempo e non ti sei accorto di niente'...pian piano arriva a chiedere se non potessimo fare solo sesso...non so come ma riesco a chiudere declinando con cortesia.

Il problema è che faccio per alzarmi e insieme a me (non so perché, forse era comodo il divano, vallo a capì) si era svegliato anche il lui del piano sotto. Ne è venuto fuori un abbraccio di commiato che non finiva più...pressante e mostruosamente equivoco. 

Inutile dire che sarebbe tornata alla carica con un altro agguato in macchina...


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci sta gente che acchiappa altra gente per sfinimento. ma anche al contrario... una mia amica ha preso uno per sfinimento :rotfl: nel senso, a lui non piaceva lei, le ha detto "nemmeno per una scopata" (cioè roba che a me uno dice così mi seppellisco sotto a un metro di terra dalla vergogna). Oh lei ha continuato, imperterrita. Si raccontava e ci raccontava che "ma perchè lui sa che sono una brava ragazza e non vuole approfittarsi di me per il sesso" ..io poi sempre molto diplomatica  le dicevo "ma magari non gli piaci, no???" ma sono stata beatamente ignorata - così come le altre amiche mie sulla mia stessa linea.
> 
> insomma, a farla breve, alla fine c'è riuscita. c'è andata a letto. dopodichè s'è stufata lei, non l'ha più cercato e s'è messa con un altro


Di me diceva che gli facevo schifo e che manco se rimanevo l'ultima sulla faccia della terra e ci provava con tutte le amiche mie, tranne me.
Mi piacciono le sfide... :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di me diceva che gli facevo schifo e che manco se rimanevo l'ultima sulla faccia della terra e ci provava con tutte le amiche mie, tranne me.
> Mi piacciono le sfide... :rotfl:


eeh no, qui la storia è stata diversa...  te la racconto privatamente, che non mi va di divulgare in chiaro cose che possono essere riconoscibili...!


----------



## Falcor (19 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Tulipmoon (19 Aprile 2016)

quando ero piccola nella mia terrazza, non so come mai, c'era sempre l'invasione di formiche, un giorno mi annoiavo e presi una scatola ti plastica trasparente e feci una bella piscina per le formichine  non apprezzarono molto.

Mentre mio fratello mi traumatizzò in un altro modo subdolo: andai con lui a casa di un suo amico, che aveva un giardino enorme, e candidamente mi disse sorridendo "dai aiutaci ad acchiappare le lucertole è divertente!", e infatti era divertente ed ero anche brava (non come ora che ho i riflessi di un bradipo stanco). Mi stavano simpatiche le lucertole, le avevo messe in una scatolina e le osservavo, e ricordo mio fratello  e il suo amico che tipo boss mi dicevano di prenderne altre :rotfl:....bè peccato che poi le mie amichette lucertoline vennero torturate, ricordo ancora dettagliatamente come, da quei due e io che avevo permesso loro di averle per le mani!

I marmocchi sono crudeli....


----------



## Bender (19 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> individuo di sesso maschile, sta pagando il conto di 20 anni di alcool,fumo e tutti i tipi di droghe apparse tra Spezia, Parma e la Versilia da metà anni '90 in poi.   sarà un miracolo se arriva a festeggiare i 40 anni.
> 
> 
> da un paio d'anni a questa parte, anche per staccarlo dalla playstation, si partecipa ad un noto torneo di calcio a 7.
> ...


inizio a capire tante cose,mi ricordo che una volta hai scritto di un amico che avete dovuto prendere di peso e buttare sotto la doccia perchè erano settimane che non si lavava e stava chiuso in casa.
mi spiace per il tuo amico davvero, però quando ho letto che gli restano 2 anni,pensavo a un male diverso,più irreversibile,non conosco la situazione,ma le capacità di recupero del corpo umano molte volte sono incredibili col giusto stimolo.


----------



## perplesso (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci sono uomini che non desistono nemmeno dopo un NOOOOO COME TE LO DEVO DIRE NOOOOOOOOO


e io ti credo sulla parola  da qui il successivo consiglio di procedere con adeguato ciclo di gomitate sullo zigomo.  sinistro.


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e io ti credo sulla parola  da qui il successivo consiglio di procedere con adeguato ciclo di gomitate sullo zigomo.  sinistro.


se proprio devo vado diretto sinistro/diretto destro/gancio sinistro/montante destro sotto al mento. se proprio. ma ripeto, è un funzionario. non la vedo proficua.


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> quando ero piccola nella mia terrazza, non so come mai, c'era sempre l'invasione di formiche, un giorno mi annoiavo e presi una scatola ti plastica trasparente e feci una bella piscina per le formichine  non apprezzarono molto.
> 
> Mentre mio fratello mi traumatizzò in un altro modo subdolo: andai con lui a casa di un suo amico, che aveva un giardino enorme, e candidamente mi disse sorridendo "dai aiutaci ad acchiappare le lucertole è divertente!", e infatti era divertente ed ero anche brava (non come ora che ho i riflessi di un bradipo stanco). Mi stavano simpatiche le lucertole, le avevo messe in una scatolina e le osservavo, e ricordo mio fratello  e il suo amico che tipo boss mi dicevano di prenderne altre :rotfl:....bè peccato che poi le mie amichette lucertoline vennero torturate, ricordo ancora dettagliatamente come, da quei due e io che avevo permesso loro di averle per le mani!
> 
> I marmocchi sono crudeli....


Io l unica crudeltà che compievo era cospargere di alcool le file di formiche e poi dargli fuoco. Alcool e fuoco è un vizietto che mi continua a piacere


----------



## perplesso (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> se proprio devo vado diretto sinistro/diretto destro/gancio sinistro/montante destro sotto al mento. se proprio. ma ripeto, è un funzionario. non la vedo proficua.


23 gocce di guttalax nel caffè quando non se ne accorge?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2016)

Io stavo attenta a non calpestare le formiche.
Catturavo lucciole e poi le liberavo dopo poco.
Non uccido i ragni.


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

Cuoriosità.
Ma voi l'avete mai fatto?
Assediare qualcuno nonostante la resistenza posta.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

*Banshee*



perplesso ha detto:


> e io ti credo sulla parola  da qui il successivo consiglio di procedere con adeguato ciclo di gomitate sullo zigomo.  sinistro.


CVD


----------



## Bender (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Cuoriosità.
> Ma voi l'avete mai fatto?
> Assediare qualcuno nonostante la resistenza posta.


conta frequentare spesso una libreria per più di un anno e andare solo quando c'è lei di turno


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Cuoriosità.
> Ma voi l'avete mai fatto?
> Assediare qualcuno nonostante la resistenza posta.


mai. figurati... "rosico ergo sum since 1983" me lo potrei tatuare calcola. non potrei mai desiderare qualcuno che non mi desidera, sono troppo rosicona per insistere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> conta frequentare spesso una libreria per più di un anno e andare solo quando c'è lei i turno


No, parlo di assedio esplicito.

Chiedo perchè io non sono capace di fare nessuna di queste cose.
Il sentirmi desiderata/non desiderata è un discriminante troppo forte.


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mai. figurati... "rosico ergo sum since 1983" me lo potrei tatuare calcola. non potrei mai desiderare qualcuno che non mi desidera, sono troppo rosicona per insistere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Idem, appunto.
Al primo accenno di non desiderio mi dileguo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mai. figurati... "rosico ergo sum since 1983" me lo potrei tatuare calcola. non potrei mai desiderare qualcuno che non mi desidera, sono troppo rosicona per insistere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Zero Calcare style,magari non ti desidera semplicemente perché non ti conosce,bisogna considerare anche questo,tante storie iniziano con un sano menefreghismo o addirittura disprezzo:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Cuoriosità.
> Ma voi l'avete mai fatto?
> Assediare qualcuno nonostante la resistenza posta.


Mai fatto il primo passo
Figurati insistere


----------



## Tulipmoon (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io l unica crudeltà che compievo era cospargere di alcool le file di formiche e poi dargli fuoco. Alcool e fuoco è un vizietto che mi continua a piacere



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfliccole piromani crescono


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> Zero Calcare style,magari non ti desidera semplicemente perché non ti conosce,bisogna considerare anche questo,tante storie iniziano con un sano menefreghismo o addirittura disprezzo:carneval:


come si può non desiderarmi scusa? 

dai scherzo, dovevo fare la risposta da rosicona. :carneval: mah, io pensavo che Spot intendesse....sai quando non c'è interesse da parte di qualcuno e l'altr* insiste a manetta, per prenderl* per sfiancamento... ecco questa è una modalità che non concepisco..


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come si può non desiderarmi scusa?
> 
> dai scherzo, dovevo fare la risposta da rosicona. :carneval: mah, io pensavo che Spot intendesse....sai quando non c'è interesse da parte di qualcuno e l'altr* insiste a manetta, per prenderl* per sfiancamento... ecco questa è una modalità che non concepisco..


Lo fanno ban...lo fanno...e non si rassegnano. 


A me basterebbe un no alla richiesta di prendere un caffè per farmi sprofondare sotto un metro di terra. :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Lo fanno ban...lo fanno...e non si rassegnano.
> 
> 
> A me basterebbe un no alla richiesta di prendere un caffè per farmi sprofondare sotto un metro di terra. :facepalm:


eh lo fanno, lo fanno  lo so lo fanno anche con me...anche tipo che magari ti rispondo educata e scambiare educazione per "forse allora se insisto me la da"..

che poi sinceramente, vabbè voi non mi conoscete, ma chi mi conosce, ecco, insomma..sono abbastanza trasparente e diretta, non è che puoi fraintendere. se mi piaci si vede, se non mi piaci si capisce :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come si può non desiderarmi scusa?
> 
> dai scherzo, dovevo fare la risposta da rosicona. :carneval: mah, io pensavo che Spot intendesse....sai quando non c'è interesse da parte di qualcuno e l'altr* insiste a manetta, per prenderl* per sfiancamento... ecco questa è una modalità che non concepisco..


si avevo capito,ma mettiamo caso che siamo un gruppo di amici e in mezzo c'è una persona che non ti piace per alcuni comportamenti modo di fare, poi capita un evento in cui questa persona si comporta in un modo totalmente diverso che non ti aspetti,e lo vedi sotto una luce totalmente diversa,forse perché è quello il vero lui e tutto il resto del tempo recita una parte, a questo pensavo e anche al conoscersi piano piano giorno per giorno


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh lo fanno, lo fanno  lo so lo fanno anche con me...anche tipo che magari ti rispondo educata e scambiare educazione per "forse allora se insisto me la da"..
> 
> che poi sinceramente, vabbè voi non mi conoscete, ma chi mi conosce, ecco, insomma..sono abbastanza trasparente e diretta, non è che puoi fraintendere. se mi piaci si vede, se non mi piaci si capisce :rotfl:


Dici che si capisce?
Per via dello sguardo schifato o dal 'guarda che cesso' sibilato a mezza bocca?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh lo fanno, lo fanno  lo so lo fanno anche con me...anche tipo che magari ti rispondo educata e scambiare educazione per "forse allora se insisto me la da"..
> 
> che poi sinceramente, vabbè voi non mi conoscete, ma chi mi conosce, ecco, insomma..sono abbastanza trasparente e diretta, non è che puoi fraintendere. se mi piaci si vede, se non mi piaci si capisce :rotfl:


Infatti io l'ho capito subito che non sono il tuo tipo 

:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come si può non desiderarmi scusa?
> 
> dai scherzo, dovevo fare la risposta da rosicona. :carneval: mah, io pensavo che Spot intendesse....sai quando non c'è interesse da parte di qualcuno e l'altr* insiste a manetta, per prenderl* per sfiancamento... ecco questa è una modalità che non concepisco..


Sisi intendevo quello.
Ma sfiancamento o no, non so come si fa a convivere con il non desiderio dell'altro.
Io ho a che fare con gli uomini (quando lo faccio) proprio perchè devo innanzitutto soddisfare il bisogno di sentirmi desiderata. Tutto, ma proprio tutto il resto viene dopo, pure il fatto che, che so, mi attrai o il sesso.



Ross ha detto:


> Lo fanno ban...lo fanno...e non si rassegnano.
> 
> 
> A me basterebbe un no alla richiesta di prendere un caffè per farmi sprofondare sotto un metro di terra. :facepalm:


Ehh idem (però qui giù c'è un bel freschetto, cuggì)


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti io l'ho capito subito che non sono il tuo tipo
> 
> :rotfl:


se fossi penemunito saresti il mio tipo eccome  na cifra proprio!


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh lo fanno, lo fanno  lo so lo fanno anche con me...anche tipo che magari ti rispondo educata e scambiare educazione per "forse allora se insisto me la da"..
> 
> che poi sinceramente, vabbè voi non mi conoscete, ma chi mi conosce, ecco, insomma..sono abbastanza trasparente e diretta, non è che puoi fraintendere. se mi piaci si vede, se non mi piaci si capisce :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma guarda che certi maschi la pensano strana.
O meglio, non vedono la differenza abissale tra l'educazione e lo starci.
Non per fare generalismi odiosi... ma in certi casi l'ego fa giochi strani.


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eh lo fanno, lo fanno  lo so lo fanno anche con me...anche tipo che magari ti rispondo educata e scambiare educazione per "forse allora se insisto me la da"..
> 
> che poi sinceramente, vabbè voi non mi conoscete, ma chi mi conosce, ecco, insomma..sono abbastanza trasparente e diretta, non è che puoi fraintendere. se mi piaci si vede, se non mi piaci si capisce :rotfl:


Posso?:rotfl:No non posso...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma guarda che certi maschi la pensano strana.
> *O meglio, non vedono la differenza abissale tra l'educazione e lo starci.*
> Non per fare generalismi odiosi... ma in certi casi l'ego fa giochi strani.


Vale anche per un sacco di donne


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dici che si capisce?
> Per via dello sguardo schifato o dal 'guarda che cesso' sibilato a mezza bocca?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: più per lo sguardo. e i modi bruschi, ecco.

comunque a parte le battute...esistono tante donne che flirtano con qualsiasi penemunito capiti a tiro loro...e lì io posso anche capire la natura dell'equivoco... io non flirto  se flirto è perchè mi piaci, non perchè devo farmi corteggiare per sentirmi figa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: più per lo sguardo. e i modi bruschi, ecco.
> 
> comunque a parte le battute...esistono tante donne che flirtano con qualsiasi penemunito capiti a tiro loro...e lì io posso anche capire la natura dell'equivoco... io non flirto  se flirto è perchè mi piaci, non perchè devo farmi corteggiare per sentirmi figa.


:up:


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?:rotfl:No non posso...:rotfl::rotfl:


puoi...perchè ho detto una bugia?  ti sembro che flirto? tipo al bar o se mi chiedono informazioni per strada, sono una che fa la svenevole per farsi apprezzare?


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Cuoriosità.
> Ma voi l'avete mai fatto?
> Assediare qualcuno nonostante la resistenza posta.


Io ho fatto un lavoraccio...


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vale anche per un sacco di donne


Quando passerò al lato rosa della vita (che magari scopro di avere più ascendente sulle donne, chissà..) ti farò sapere, per ora non ho vasta esperienza 

Io dal canto mio sono basica. Inizi a starci quando mi infili mezzo metro di lingua in bocca.


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Allora*



banshee ha detto:


> puoi...perchè ho detto una bugia?  ti sembro che flirto? tipo al bar o se mi chiedono informazioni per strada, sono una che fa la svenevole per farsi apprezzare?


No,nessuna bugia.Se uno non te piace SE VEDE.Secondo me...se uno te piace...in una certa misura tendi ad occultare,sei femmina.
La cosa divertente...e che poi te rompi er cazzo...e la mia sensazione..è che diventi diretta assai.


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho fatto un lavoraccio...


Nicka già che mi ti fai associare alla litizzetto, poi pure stalker, che donna sei?:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho fatto un lavoraccio...


Eccoti qui 
Ma perchè?
Solo in quel caso o anche in altri?
C'era qualcosa di speciale che ti spingeva?


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nicka già che mi ti fai associare alla litizzetto, poi pure stalker, che donna sei?:rotfl:


Na rompicoglioni della quale non puoi più fare a meno!!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Quando passerò al lato rosa della vita (che magari scopro di avere più ascendente sulle donne, chissà..) ti farò sapere, per ora non ho vasta esperienza
> 
> Io dal canto mio sono basica. Inizi a starci quando mi infili mezzo metro di lingua in bocca.


ma senza passare al lato rosa basta ascoltare
Se avessi lo stesso metro di misura di alcune mie conoscenze dovrei pensare che 3/4 degli uomini che conosco ci hanno provato cosa che so per certo che non è


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Na rompicoglioni della quale non puoi più fare a meno!!!


Una la cui assenza pesa


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,nessuna bugia.Se uno non te piace SE VEDE.Secondo me...se uno te piace...in una certa misura tendi ad occultare,sei femmina.
> La cosa divertente...e che poi te rompi er cazzo...e la mia sensazione..è che diventi diretta assai.


esatto. se uno NON mi piace si vede, al netto dell'educazione. 
sul resto, tutto giusto. dopo un po' mi annoia il giochetto della seduzione infinita e divento diretta..:up:


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma senza passare al lato rosa basta ascoltare
> Se avessi lo stesso metro di misura di alcune mie conoscenze dovrei pensare che 3/4 degli uomini che conosco ci hanno provato cosa che so per certo che non è


Provarci e starci sono già due cose diverse.
E comunque io per un motivo o un altro mi confronto sul tema con pochissime donne attualmente


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto. se uno NON mi piace si vede, al netto dell'educazione.
> sul resto, tutto giusto. dopo un po' mi annoia il giochetto della seduzione infinita e divento diretta..:up:


'si proprj sorema :rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Quando passerò al lato rosa della vita (che magari scopro di avere più ascendente sulle donne, chissà..) ti farò sapere, per ora non ho vasta esperienza
> 
> Io dal canto mio sono basica. Inizi a starci quando mi infili mezzo metro di lingua in bocca.


effettivamente è un buon metro di misura.


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Spot ha detto:


> Eccoti qui
> Ma perchè?
> Solo in quel caso o anche in altri?
> C'era qualcosa di speciale che ti spingeva?


Dopo,quello dopo,la cosa speciale che spinge....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Provarci e starci sono già due cose diverse.
> E comunque io per un motivo o un altro mi confronto sul tema con pochissime donne attualmente


Agli uomini basta un ciao per pensare che ci stai
Alle donne basta un ciao per pensare che ci provano

Al alcuni e ad alcune ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> esatto. se uno NON mi piace si vede, al netto dell'educazione.
> sul resto, tutto giusto. dopo un po' mi annoia il giochetto della seduzione infinita e divento diretta..:up:


Il prolema mio con te è questo.Siamo simili...ma TU SEI DONNA.:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

C entra na sega ma a me a volte ci sono alcuni uomini che mi mettono in imbarazzo, senza che facciano niente di che, madò sei poi arrossisco vorrei che la terra si aprisse per inghiottirmi. Capita solo a me?


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eccoti qui
> Ma perchè?
> Solo in quel caso o anche in altri?
> C'era qualcosa di speciale che ti spingeva?


Conosciuto a 12 anni, ero presissima.
Lui mi schifava, io dicevo "a me non manca nulla", mi facevo trovare sotto casa sua.
Prima timidissima, poi col passare del tempo mi sono svegliata un po'. 
A 18 è arrivato il cellulare, un SMS ogni tanto, una battuta, inizia a ridere, iniziamo a vederci in compagnia, io lo guardavo e sognavo, lui mi guardava e pensava "ma dai, sta ragazzina mi fa ridere", poi chissenefrega della compagnia,  andiamo a fare un giro noi due soli, vieni a casa ma sono impegnato, però mi fai sempre ridere e sei pure scopabile...ma che cazzo dici, tu mi ami, no di te importa sega, io ti piaccio, pensa quello che ti pare,  voglio baciarti, allora fallo, ma sono fidanzato, e quindi? 
6 anni.
Poi finisce,  poi ci ritroviamo,  poi continui a piacermi, ma è finita, ci rivediamo, mi fai un sesso allucinante, non dirlo a me...
Vabbe rimaniamo ai caffè, ok...
Ci siamo visti pure sabato scorso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> C entra na sega ma a me a volte ci sono alcuni uomini che mi mettono imbarazzano, senza che facciano niente di che, madò sei poi arrossisco vorrei che la terra si aprisse per inghiottirmi. Capita solo a me?


Io arrossisco per nulla
Conosco un uomo da 26 anni. Ogni volta che mi fa un complimento anche il più banale o basta che si avvicini e io divento rossa
Ormai ne ridiamo entrambi. Ma essendo un collega la cosa è evidente a tutti. Non c'è verso di farmela passare


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> C entra na sega ma a me a volte ci sono alcuni uomini che mi mettono in imbarazzo, senza che facciano niente di che, madò sei poi arrossisco vorrei che la terra si aprisse per inghiottirmi. Capita solo a me?


Betty posso chiedere cosa fanno?


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Conosciuto a 12 anni, ero presissima.
> Lui mi schifava, io dicevo "a me non manca nulla", mi facevo trovare sotto casa sua.
> Prima timidissima, poi col passare del tempo mi sono svegliata un po'.
> A 18 è arrivato il cellulare, un SMS ogni tanto, una battuta, inizia a ridere, iniziamo a vederci in compagnia, io lo guardavo e sognavo, lui mi guardava e pensava "ma dai, sta ragazzina mi fa ridere", poi chissenefrega della compagnia,  andiamo a fare un giro noi due soli, vieni a casa ma sono impegnato, però mi fai sempre ridere e sei pure scopabile...ma che cazzo dici, tu mi ami, no di te importa sega, io ti piaccio, pensa quello che ti pare,  voglio baciarti, allora fallo, ma sono fidanzato, e quindi?
> ...


Ventanni d ammmore


----------



## Caciottina (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Conosciuto a 12 anni, ero presissima.
> Lui mi schifava, io dicevo "a me non manca nulla", mi facevo trovare sotto casa sua.
> Prima timidissima, poi col passare del tempo mi sono svegliata un po'.
> A 18 è arrivato il cellulare, un SMS ogni tanto, una battuta, inizia a ridere, iniziamo a vederci in compagnia, io lo guardavo e sognavo, lui mi guardava e pensava "ma dai, sta ragazzina mi fa ridere", poi chissenefrega della compagnia,  andiamo a fare un giro noi due soli, vieni a casa ma sono impegnato, però mi fai sempre ridere e sei pure scopabile...ma che cazzo dici, tu mi ami, no di te importa sega, io ti piaccio, pensa quello che ti pare,  voglio baciarti, allora fallo, ma sono fidanzato, e quindi?
> ...



ah si me la ricordo questa storia.....potevi articolarla meglio pero


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io arrossisco per nulla
> Conosco un uomo da 26 anni. Ogni volta che mi fa un complimento anche il più banale o basta che si avvicini e io divento rossa
> Ormai ne ridiamo entrambi. Ma essendo un collega la cosa è evidente a tutti. Non c'è verso di farmela passare


Io muio di vergogna quando mi capita


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io muio di vergogna quando mi capita


Dillo a me


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ventanni d ammmore


Vent'anni di immensa rottura di coglioni!!! 
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*

Ma che timidone su sto forum...:rotfl:Arrosiscono e si vergognano....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ah si me la ricordo questa storia.....potevi articolarla meglio pero


Dai...rende bene così!!! 
L'imbecillità di entrambi si nota bene!


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Betty posso chiedere cosa fanno?


Ma a volte mi capita chessò un commesso magari affabile e carino, mi da un informazione e boom.
Altro caso, faccio la splendida, battuta con doppio senso per giocare, controbattuta spiazzante e boom
Uomo distinto con modi cortesi che mi chiede qualcosa con un fare suadente e gentile...


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo,quello dopo,la cosa speciale che spinge....


E quello è il punto. Stamo a parla' di cose che non vogliono spingere.



Nicka ha detto:


> Conosciuto a 12 anni, ero presissima.
> Lui mi schifava, io dicevo "a me non manca nulla", mi facevo trovare sotto casa sua.
> Prima timidissima, poi col passare del tempo mi sono svegliata un po'.
> A 18 è arrivato il cellulare, un SMS ogni tanto, una battuta, inizia a ridere, iniziamo a vederci in compagnia, io lo guardavo e sognavo, lui mi guardava e pensava "ma dai, sta ragazzina mi fa ridere", poi chissenefrega della compagnia,  andiamo a fare un giro noi due soli, vieni a casa ma sono impegnato, però mi fai sempre ridere e sei pure scopabile...ma che cazzo dici, tu mi ami, no di te importa sega, io ti piaccio, pensa quello che ti pare,  voglio baciarti, allora fallo, ma sono fidanzato, e quindi?
> ...


Ricordavo 
Beh, ok, ma il tuo è un caso isolato di fissa stratosferica, per l'appunto. Non fai testo neppure te mi sa.


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vent'anni di immensa rottura di coglioni!!!
> :rotfl:


Finirà che vi riprenderete in vecchiaia delusi dagli amori ufficiali


----------



## Caciottina (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai...rende bene così!!!
> L'imbecillità di entrambi si nota bene!


io non vedo imbecilli


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Finirà che vi riprenderete in vecchiaia delusi dagli amori ufficiali


Ossignur... Mi auguro di no..


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> C entra na sega ma a me a volte ci sono alcuni uomini che mi mettono in imbarazzo, senza che facciano niente di che, madò sei poi arrossisco vorrei che la terra si aprisse per inghiottirmi. Capita solo a me?


Io arrossisco spessissimo, dicono.


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> E quello è il punto. Stamo a parla' di cose che non vogliono spingere.
> 
> 
> Ricordavo
> Beh, ok, ma il tuo è un caso isolato di fissa stratosferica, per l'appunto. Non fai testo neppure te mi sa.


Sì, quello è l'unico caso in cui mi sono impuntata seriamente...


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Ok*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma a volte mi capita chessò un commesso magari affabile e carino, mi da un informazione e boom.
> Altro caso, faccio la splendida, battuta con doppio senso per giocare, controbattuta spiazzante e boom
> Uomo distinto con modi cortesi che mi chiede qualcosa con un fare suadente e gentile...


Capito benissimo:rotfl:.Ancora peggio se hai la carnagione chiara,occhi chiari.Son cose interessanti da sapere sai...


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ossignur... Mi auguro di no..


Ma sai è rimasto sospeso, mica si è concluso. Tipo parentesi. È rimarrà di una bellezza non soggetta all usura quotidiana. Posso sbagliarmi ...mmm


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capito benissimo:rotfl:.Ancora peggio se hai la carnagione chiara,occhi chiari.Son cose interessanti da sapere sai...


:rotfl:immagino.

Occhi scuri carnagione ne chiara ne scura. Ma quando divento rossa sento di andar a fuoco e più ci penso e più sento il rossore


----------



## Nobody (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Cuoriosità.
> Ma voi l'avete mai fatto?
> Assediare qualcuno nonostante la resistenza posta.


Mai... piuttosto me lo taglio  oltretutto sarebbe totalmente inutile, quando una donna fin da subito (o quasi) non è interessata, poi non cambierà mai idea


----------



## Falcor (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai fatto il primo passo
> Figurati insistere


Ma se a me fai una corte spietata :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Collezioniamo anche crani di animali morti.
> D'epoca.



Hai fatto bene a specificare che sono morti.


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma se a me fai una corte spietata :rotfl:


Lascia perde farfalla, falcorì...fa così con tutti, poi quando sei infoiato come un mandrillo...chiede la carta di identità e ti dice che sei troppo giovine. :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma sai è rimasto sospeso, mica si è concluso. Tipo parentesi. È rimarrà di una bellezza non soggetta all usura quotidiana. Posso sbagliarmi ...mmm


Ci siamo fatti male...


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Allora*



bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl:immagino.
> 
> Occhi scuri carnagione ne chiara ne scura. Ma quando divento rossa sento di andar a fuoco e più ci penso e più sento il rossore


Betty sta cosa ti frega,e non solo in questo.Probabile che sei una che fa fatica pure a mentire.....!Svariati anni fa...ho fatto un corso di 15 giorni...dove ti insegnavano a recepire i segnali del corpo...davvero interessante....


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Betty sta cosa ti frega,e non solo in questo.Probabile che sei una che fa fatica pure a mentire.....!Svariati anni fa...ho fatto un corso di 15 giorni...dove ti insegnavano a recepire i segnali del corpo...davvero interessante....


Lo so, manco riuscivo a copiare dai bigliettini. Fantozzi sarebbe stato più abile di me. Mi autodenunciavo . Sono più a mio agio a non inventare e dire bugie. Intortare invece mi riesce bene


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci siamo fatti male...


Ah. Bene. Cioè male. Insomma c è  un punto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma se a me fai una corte spietata :rotfl:


Ci sono le eccezioni


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Lascia perde farfalla, falcorì...fa così con tutti, poi quando sei infoiato come un mandrillo...chiede la carta di identità e ti dice che sei troppo giovine. :carneval:


Ahahahah
Questa me la merito


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ah. Bene. Cioè male. Insomma c è  un punto


Però sì,  nonostante tutto sembra non inquinato e resta molto bello vedersi.


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però sì,  nonostante tutto sembra non inquinato e resta molto bello vedersi.


Casualmente o intenzionalmente?


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però sì,  nonostante tutto sembra non inquinato e resta molto bello vedersi.


Ti invidio sotto questo punto di vista.
Credo tu abbia un atteggiamento molto maturo, a me sembra imbarazzante salutare in pubblico una ragazza con cui sono stato oltre dieci anni fa...

Il mio concetto è stupido e superficiale, riassunto segando via i sentimentalismi: ti conosco fino a dentro il tuo corpo, abbiamo fatto zozzerie che neanche i facoceri...adesso ci parliamo come due compagnucci di merenda?


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Casualmente o intenzionalmente?


Intenzionalmente, ci teniamo in contatto.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a specificare che sono morti.


Da qualche migliaio di anni, in genere.


----------



## Heathcliff (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Agli uomini basta un ciao per pensare che ci stai
> Alle donne basta un ciao per pensare che ci provano
> 
> Al alcuni e ad alcune ovviamente


Facciamo un esperimento.  Ciao!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Facciamo un esperimento.  Ciao!


Ciao


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Intenzionalmente, ci teniamo in contatto.


Uhm io sarei in difficoltà a gestire le emozioni


----------



## Heathcliff (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao


ci stai provando?  Guarda che non sono ggggiovane


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Facciamo un esperimento.  Ciao!


Facciamone un altro: 

Ciao.


----------



## Heathcliff (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Facciamone un altro:
> 
> Ciao.


..sono già impegnato con skorpio


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ..sono già impegnato con skorpio


Va bene.
Non insisto. 
Comprendo la situazione e mi ritiro in buon ordine.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ci stai provando?  Guarda che non sono ggggiovane


Mi piacciono i vecchi 
É risaputo


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ti invidio sotto questo punto di vista.
> Credo tu abbia un atteggiamento molto maturo, a me sembra imbarazzante salutare in pubblico una ragazza con cui sono stato oltre dieci anni fa...
> 
> Il mio concetto è stupido e superficiale, riassunto segando via i sentimentalismi: ti conosco fino a dentro il tuo corpo, abbiamo fatto zozzerie che neanche i facoceri...adesso ci parliamo come due compagnucci di merenda?


Questo appunto mi è stato fatto in passato. 
Ecco, per me che ci siano stati scambi erotici o meno non importa, se la persona mi piaceva non vedo perché non parlarsi in tranquillità anche quando il lato fisico è finito.


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Uhm io sarei in difficoltà a gestire le emozioni


Io sono fredda...


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> C entra na sega ma a me a volte ci sono alcuni uomini che mi mettono in imbarazzo





farfalla ha detto:


> Io arrossisco per nulla





caciottina ha detto:


> ah si me la ricordo questa storia...





Spot ha detto:


> Stamo a parla' di cose che non vogliono spingere.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a specificare che sono morti.





banshee ha detto:


> se uno NON mi piace si vede, al netto dell'educazione.





farfalla ha detto:


> Agli uomini basta un ciao per pensare che ci stai
> Alle donne basta un ciao per pensare che ci provano
> 
> Al alcuni e ad alcune ovviamente


Secondo esperimento:




Ciao




(spero di non aver dimenticato nessuna)


----------



## Falcor (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Non insisto.
> Comprendo la situazione e mi ritiro in buon ordine.


Ci sono io, lepidotterina (scusa mary) mi snobba e ora come ora mi va bene tutto 



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi piacciono i vecchi
> É risaputo


Ok addio, io sono giovane dentro fuori e intorno mi spiace.


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono fredda...


Te lo giuro:rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> *Ci sono io*, lepidotterina (scusa mary) mi snobba e ora come ora mi va bene tutto
> 
> 
> Ok addio, io sono giovane dentro fuori e intorno mi spiace.



Devo rifletterci un po', scusami.
Non è che non mi piaci ma sai esco da una storia importante e al momento non ho voglia di sentirmi impegnato.
Però possiamo sentirci ogni tanto se ti va.
Ti chiamo io.


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Te lo giuro:rotfl:


Quello è tranquillo perché pure se mi mette una mano sulla coscia e l'altra la mette sulla nuca per darmi infiniti baci sulle guance ( ehm...) sa perfettamente che non faccio un cazzo...


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello è tranquillo perché pure se mi mette una mano sulla coscia e l'altra la mette sulla nuca per darmi infiniti baci sulle guance ( ehm...) sa perfettamente che non faccio un cazzo...


Quel sottile sadismo ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo esperimento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Serviti il pasto cow-boy.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo esperimento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao, non sono stata tirata in causa ma me ne faccio una ragione


----------



## Falcor (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Devo rifletterci un po', scusami.
> Non è che non mi piaci ma sai esco da una storia importante e al momento non ho voglia di sentirmi impegnato.
> Però possiamo sentirci ogni tanto se ti va.
> Ti chiamo io.


Dicono tutti così, ok ho capito un altro due di picche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quel sottile sadismo ....


Quando uno è stronzo...


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo esperimento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicka


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nicka


Vado a piangere nel cesso...


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo esperimento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È stato bello conoscerti


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vado a piangere nel cesso...


Secondo me l ha fatto a posta per raggiungerti al cesso:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2016)

*occhei....*

Avanti il prossimo.... :mexican:


----------



## Heathcliff (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Serviti il pasto cow-boy.


ehi ehi!
CIAOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo esperimento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danny, dalla regia mi dicono che sei un bell'uomo.
'na cosa ti dico: se ci provi non va bene. Se ci stai, io ci sto.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Serviti il pasto cow-boy.





Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao, non sono stata tirata in causa ma me ne faccio una ragione





Falcor ha detto:


> Dicono tutti così, ok ho capito un altro due di picche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





bettypage ha detto:


> È stato bello conoscerti





bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me l ha fatto a posta per raggiungerti al cesso:rotfl::rotfl:



Elevando il numero delle persone sottoposte a test (>1) si hanno risposte differenti e apparentemente incoraggianti.
Escludendo l'unico vero _No,_ da parte di un soggetto maschile (Heatcliff), ho rivevuto 
1) risposta affermativa. Da sondare.
2) Risposta dubbiosa: il soggetto non essendo stato interpellato subisce un calo di autostima. Si può agire con la tattica "rafforzante",
3) Il soggetto si era fatto avanti ma non corrispondeva alle caratteristiche desiderate.
4) Messaggio enigmatico: non è un no né un sì. Da verificare
5) Messaggio riferito a un'altra. Da seguire consiglio, ma da tenere in considerazione l'eventuale stimolo competitivo del soggetto in questione.

La prima fase del test può dirsi conclusa. 
Prima deduzione: la variabilità degli esiti induce a pensare che è consigliabile gestire il più elevato numero di soggetti, riservando eventualmente a fase successiva la necessaria selezione in base alla corrispondenze alle aspettative prefissate.


----------



## Falcor (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prima deduzione: la variabilità degli esiti induce a pensare che è consigliabile gestire il più elevato numero di soggetti, riservando eventualmente a fase successiva la necessaria selezione in base alla corrispondenze alle aspettative prefissate.


In pratica consigli la pesca a strascico


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Elevando il numero delle persone sottoposte a test (>1) si hanno risposte differenti e apparentemente incoraggianti.
> Escludendo l'unico vero _No,_ da parte di un soggetto maschile (Heatcliff), ho rivevuto
> 1) risposta affermativa. Da sondare.
> *2) Risposta dubbiosa: il soggetto non essendo stato interpellato subisce un calo di autostima. Si può agire con la tattica "rafforzante",*
> ...


una tattica come uno shampoo. Dai dai, che son curiosa


----------



## perplesso (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Elevando il numero delle persone sottoposte a test (>1) si hanno risposte differenti e apparentemente incoraggianti.
> Escludendo l'unico vero _No,_ da parte di un soggetto maschile (Heatcliff), ho rivevuto
> 1) risposta affermativa. Da sondare.
> 2) Risposta dubbiosa: il soggetto non essendo stato interpellato subisce un calo di autostima. Si può agire con la tattica "rafforzante",
> ...


"Nel dubbio mena" devono averla scritta ispirandosi a te.


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Serviti il pasto cow-boy.


Azzo che pezzo di femmina


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me l ha fatto a posta per raggiungerti al cesso:rotfl::rotfl:


Uhm...
Che tattica del kaiser...


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> In pratica consigli la pesca a strascico



Non consiglio questo.
Dico che per una strada che si chiude ci sono tante altre strade che si possono aprire  altrove.
Basta avere la pazienza e la voglia di trovarle e percorrerle per trovare alla fine quella che si rivelerà quella giusta.
E questo non è a mio parere pescare a strascico.

(che cazzaro che sono oggi )


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> C entra na sega ma a me a volte ci sono alcuni uomini che mi mettono in imbarazzo, senza che facciano niente di che, madò sei poi arrossisco vorrei che la terra si aprisse per inghiottirmi. Capita solo a me?


solitamente non mi imbarazzo mai, ma un paio di volte credo di esser diventata viola.
la più eclatante sotto la metro a Mosca. mi trovo davanti sta specie di semidio che sembrava uscito dalla mitologia nordica.. 2 metri d'uomo, occhi ghiaccio con sopracciglioni folti, pizzetto, bello come il sole, sfacciatissimo, io seduta, lui in piedi, mi ha iniziata a fissare con tanta intensità che mi ha deflorata con lo sguardo; io non ho avuto il coraggio di ricambiare lo sguardo. mi sono fissata i piedi tipo adolescente alla prima cotta, viola in faccia e ogni tanto gli buttavo uno sguardo di sottecchi per vedere se mi ancora mi guardava. :rotfl::rotfl: a 30 anni eh?


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non consiglio questo.
> Dico che per una strada che si chiude ci sono tante altre strade che si possono aprire  altrove.
> Basta avere la pazienza e la voglia di trovarle e percorrerle per trovare alla fine quella che si rivelerà quella giusta.
> E questo non è a mio parere pescare a strascico.
> ...


ciao a te Danny


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ehi ehi!
> 
> CIAOOOOOO!!!!!



Ragazzi uno per volta. Anzi.. No.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non consiglio questo.
> Dico che per una strada che si chiude ci sono tante altre strade che si possono aprire  altrove.
> Basta avere la pazienza e la voglia di trovarle e percorrerle per trovare alla fine quella che si rivelerà quella giusta.
> E questo non è a mio parere pescare a strascico.
> ...



Ho capito. Ma io ti ho risposto serviti il pasto cow-boy e tu manco un mp.
Cazzaro proprio!


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ragazzi uno per volta. Anzi.. No.


Ma che c'hai oggi?! :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi piacciono i vecchi
> É risaputo


ecco il pane dei tuoi denti


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che c'hai oggi?! :rotfl:


mi sento tutta una roba che mi si agita dentro... o è la primavera o è Alien :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sento tutta una roba che mi si agita dentro... o è la primavera o è Alien :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Benessum!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco il pane dei tuoi denti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sento tutta una roba che mi si agita dentro... o è la primavera o è Alien :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


questa è fantastica:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mia mamma diceva .....ridi eh che mamma ha fatto i gnocchi


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> mia mamma diceva .....ridi eh che mamma ha fatto i gnocchi


ah ologrà, ma per te è la primavera o Alien?


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ologrà, ma per te è la primavera o Alien?


traduci


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ologrà, ma per te è la primavera o Alien?


È la bestia che c ha nelle mutande adattando gli Squallor:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> È la bestia che c ha nelle mutande adattando gli Squallor:rotfl:


E porta anche la Rosamunda


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> traduci


Alien il film di fantascirnza


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Alien il film di fantascirnza


si lo so ma che centra  con la primavera?


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E porta anche la Rosamunda


Che poi era un toro. Berta scendiiii


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> si lo so ma che centra  con la primavera?


E ma spiegare le battute è un compito triste. Sbri giocava sul friccico che sente dentro se è risveglio degli ormoni per la primavera o  se in preda ad Alien


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E ma spiegare le battute è un compito triste. Sbri giocava sul friccico che sente dentro se è risveglio degli ormoni per la primavera o  se in preda ad Alien


e ce voleva tanto:up:


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*No*



bettypage ha detto:


> È la bestia che c ha nelle mutande adattando gli Squallor:rotfl:


No.Era un toro....
E dai berta scendi che c'ho un toro nelle mutande....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sento tutta una roba che mi si agita dentro... o è la primavera o è Alien :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In questo momento la primavera su di me fa l'effetto opposto. Allergia e sonnolenza. Sono a  pezzi.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> una tattica come uno shampoo. Dai dai, che son curiosa


No dai... potrei elevare esponenzialmente il numero delle cazzate che ho scritto oggi... non è il caso...


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Danny, dalla regia mi dicono che sei un bell'uomo.
> 'na cosa ti dico: se ci provi non va bene. Se ci stai, io ci sto.


Però!


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No dai... potrei elevare esponenzialmente il numero delle cazzate che ho scritto oggi... non è il caso...


Insisto, tanto guà, non eguagli il numero delle mie


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.Era un toro....
> E dai berta scendi che c'ho un toro nelle mutande....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che toro e toro... tieni 'na supposta a posto d'o cazz...

ahhh... è sempre bello ricordare i classici...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però!


Come però ...  E solo però ?


----------



## oro.blu (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Collezioniamo anche crani di animali morti.
> D'epoca.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


>


Fossili. O quasi.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come però ...  E solo però ?


Abbi pazienza: è un esperimento. Sono fermo alla fase 1 ma mi mancano ancora solide basi di preparazione per ottemperare alla fase 2. In questo momento sto chiedendo consigli tecnici di esperti per operare gestendo nella maniera più efficace possibile questa situazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza: è un esperimento. Sono fermo alla fase 1 ma mi mancano ancora solide basi di preparazione per ottemperare alla fase 2. In questo momento sto chiedendo consigli tecnici di esperti per operare gestendo nella maniera più efficace possibile questa situazione.


Apprendista manager della seduzione


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sento tutta una roba che mi si agita dentro... o è la primavera o è Alien :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

